# The Dead Cheerleader



## Roberts Eyes (Mar 5, 2005)

Daughters costume For Halloween.....


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 5, 2005)

:shock::shock:


----------



## photobug (Mar 5, 2005)

Please tell me those are contact lenses! Great costume & makeup.


----------



## Roberts Eyes (Mar 5, 2005)

photobug said:
			
		

> Please tell me those are contact lenses! Great costume & makeup.


Rest easy my friend those are not her real eye color, just did a little Photoshop Magic thats all.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2005)

Roberts Eyes said:
			
		

> ...those are not her real eye color, just did a little Photoshop Magic thats all.


 
Phew!
Thank God!
For the fraction of a second I was worried  - what a costume to choose for Halloween!


----------

